# Banning Process



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

If a person has repeatedly violated Forum rules, he may be placed under ban by the Administrators.

The steps ...

* A user violates Forum rules.
* Mod/Admin contacts the user via e-mail and notifies him of the offense.
* After repeated violations, an Administrator will place a temporary ban on the user: the user's posting rights will be taken away.
* Harri and the other Mods/Administrators will consult to see if the user is worthy of a "permanent" ban. *Harri makes the final decision*.

A "permanent" ban can essentially be any length of time that Harri wishes. Sometimes "permanent" really is "permanent". Generally it's for a period of no less than 90 days.

Generally, users have a "three stikes and you're out" policy. However, users that spam the Forum, ask to be banned, argue with the Mods/Admins (see The Forum Charter), threaten other members or post pictures that are vulgar or pornographic (or links to the same) can expect to be banned immediately and without warning.

The same goes for people that post links to websites that download adware/spyware/junkware onto your computer.

*You will always be contacted at the e-mail address you have registered with if you are banned, except if you spam the Forum.*

Please note that Harri may ban anyone he wants. It's his Forum. He can do that :evil:.

*Finally, a ban will only be lifted by Harri himself, not by other Mods or Admins*. Send him an e-mail at [email protected]<no spam>saxontheweb.net if you are banned and wish to regain your posting privileges.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*From Harri's mailbox*

Two examples (from the same person) on how *NOT* to get the ban lifted:


> Hey Supreme High Command Fascist Pigs -
> 
> Guess what - I will make it my personal mission to contact every one of your sponsors and tell them what ***'s you are. Everytime I buy something I will e-mail them to let them know I shopped elsewhere because of you.
> 
> You really have picked the wrong lady to *** on.





> You people are without a doubt the most egotisical, self-important, pompous bunch of horses ***'s I have ever encounted.


_(*** = edited out by HR)_

What is there for a fair Administrator to do?
They cannot live within the Forum rules, they cannot live without the Forum.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey, I wanna meet this chick... can you hook us up?


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Grumps said:


> Hey, I wanna meet this chick... can you hook us up?


Waitin' for that a** kicking with great anticipation, are you Grumps? :twisted:

.


----------



## danarsenault (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh Grumps, do I have an ex for you!


----------



## alsdiego (Mar 24, 2003)

"Supreme High Command Fascist Pigs" has a nice ring to it.... great name for a punk rock group.

Al & the SHCFP


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Ahhhhh yes... she does have a way with words, and is also goal oriented.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Grumps said:


> Hey, I wanna meet this chick... can you hook us up?


You don't wanna meet that "chick", or maybe you do; how can I know? :twisted: 
Based on his name and user name the chick is a man.
I do not not know why he wrote "wrong lady"? Split personality, perhaps?

Anyway, I would not date anyone who cannot spell "egotistical".


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Oh great... another guy posing as a woman online.
Not gonna fall for that one... again.


----------



## sessionsax (Mar 3, 2003)

Don't blame you at all Harri, folks harboring that kind of pent up anger don't need to be able to post in public forums. Being Civil even if you are upset is always the way to go.


----------



## Face Ache Mike (Feb 6, 2005)

Hey, extra points to him/her for knowing so many three lettered profanities though!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Face Ache Mike said:


> Hey, extra points to him/her for knowing so many three lettered profanities though!


Since I started the Sax on the Web Forum way back when, my English vocabulary greatly enhanced is. :twisted:

Everyday communication requires maybe some 2000 words, and profanities are on top of that - like the icing on the cake.


----------



## Face Ache Mike (Feb 6, 2005)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> Since I started the Sax on the Web Forum way back when, my English vocabulary greatly enhanced is. :twisted:
> 
> Everyday communication requires maybe some 2000 words, and profanities are on top of that - like the icing on the cake.


Sorry, I forgot to add my SR thingy. Could you invent a sarcasm smiley to make it more fun? (SR=n)


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Mike, I understood that your post was sarcasm. So was mine.

I use the twisted evil twisted: ) for sarcasm, but do not know if it is well understood for that purpose.


----------



## Face Ache Mike (Feb 6, 2005)

Its not often I use sarcasm, especially in written form. Its so easy to be misunderstood. I think its more a USA thing :twisted:


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2003)

alsdiego said:


> "Supreme High Command Fascist Pigs" has a nice ring to it.... great name for a punk rock group.
> 
> Al & the SHCFP


"Al and the SHiCk FuPs."

All the girls will line up to ask the awesome sax player what a shickfup is. So you'd better think of a clever and suggestive reply!


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

Now hear me out please, and feel free to delete this post immediately.

I've had limited experience with this topic and understand why such measures must take place. Anyone who has gone outside the changes on a simple dance tune to be berated by the band-leader gets the same feeling sometimes. 

We're not all cut of the same cloth, but there are lots of sub-groups that exist is their own comfort zones. Each of these comfort zones is surrounded by a semi-permeable membrane. Excytosis happens when the cell has to cleanse itself of something foreign that can't be metabolized.

What follows is typical for a morning stupid banter of mine. It's typical of something that would ban me for a few weeks to a month. Some will like it, some will be offended, but please, it's just like me picking up my axe in the morning and blowing some bop.

Again feel free to eliminate this post immediately. I don't want to be banned again. I've never given a nasty reply back, only humble acknowledgment. I'm happy to be here. My wife, that's another story. 




Driver to Police Officer: "I'm sorry officer, I hadn't realized the speed zone change. I had been following a lady driving a Volkswagen Beetle. I was trying to alert her to a problem with her rear end. I figure the suspension problem she's having can be solved with a new rod. She must have hit a few bumps."

Police Officer to Driver: "Are you a mechanic?"

Driver to Police Officer: "No, but I play sax behind a singer with the same problem!"


----------

